# new girl



## intraultra (Nov 27, 2007)

i guess i'm just so egotistical that i had to make my very own little thread to introduce myself! i joined up here a little while ago but have just been lurking...so i figured i should probably say hi soon. i'm a student from philadelphia, just about to turn 22 in a short couple months, and i'm happy to have found this board.


----------



## Tad (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, welcome! I hope we here more from you/about you 

-Ed


----------



## mimosa (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome. You are very pretty. Enjoy the site.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 27, 2007)

Pretty pictures! 

Have fun here, but stay away from the....

Welcome to Boards.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome and cute glasses.


----------



## Jes (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi, Hasselhof!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the boards. Nice to see someone else from Philly, our numbers are growing lol. Either way, hope ya really enjoy yourself while your on the boards.


----------



## AKASA (Nov 27, 2007)

You're a very pretty young woman.
I just want to say hello to everybody & introduce myself.
I apologize for not posting sooner,but my job is keeping me extremely busy,I operate a huge web site,several news groups,a message board & a chat room.
So,my time is VERY limited! LOL
Here's my pic 

View attachment Rick01.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome. Hope you enjoy posting here.


----------



## imfree (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to Dimensions Forums. There are some very interesting people here.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 27, 2007)

intraultra said:


> i guess i'm just so egotistical that i had to make my very own little thread to introduce myself! i joined up here a little while ago but have just been lurking...so i figured i should probably say hi soon. i'm a student from philadelphia, just about to turn 22 in a short couple months, and i'm happy to have found this board.





hi and wecome...happy b-day, there are a few of us in and around philly....


----------



## Zoom (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome! BTW, your name is an anagram of "I taunt lira".


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 27, 2007)

From one new person to another..welcome..and..you have attractive eyeballs.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome aboard!


----------



## intraultra (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you everyone for the warm welcome (and the compliments!) and i'm glad to see some other locals as well.


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to Dimensions!

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 27, 2007)

A big welcome to you!

You're a lovely young lady, so I'm sure you'll be appreciated here.

There's lots of cool folks here, so don't be shy about posting.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just stopping in to say hi and welcome!


----------



## hatchet911 (Nov 27, 2007)

might i say ur verry preaty


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 27, 2007)

Hurrah for mild Egotism! 
Welcome to the Boards, hope you stick around!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 28, 2007)

welcome to dims...philly, huh? you're winning MAJOR points with me already. hope you have fun here!


----------



## intraultra (Nov 28, 2007)

winning points, this is good!

i just realized it was incredibly silly for me to post those photos, as they are a few months old, and i've definitely gained weight since then. here's a face shot i just quickly took on my isight...i love my macbook.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 28, 2007)

intraultra said:


> winning points, this is good!
> 
> i just realized it was incredibly silly for me to post those photos, as they are a few months old, and i've definitely gained weight since then. here's a face shot i just quickly took on my isight...i love my macbook.



Quality camera... Quality beauty...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 28, 2007)

intraultra said:


> winning points, this is good!
> 
> i just realized it was incredibly silly for me to post those photos, as they are a few months old, and i've definitely gained weight since then. here's a face shot i just quickly took on my isight...i love my macbook.



You get points for having love for the Macbook. I love mine as well.  Welcome.


----------



## Plexippus (Nov 28, 2007)

Ooh, impressive for a webcam. You actually do look a little chubbier in that latest pic, looks good.


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to the boards from a fellow Philadelphian. Hope you enjoy the stay!


----------



## MaxiG (Nov 29, 2007)

From one who loves curves... 

Welcome, and congrats on showing a pair of the most engaging eyes I have ever seen. 

Keep smiling...

Maxi


----------



## intraultra (Nov 29, 2007)

aw thanks you guys.
and hooray for more mac lovers.


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd be a Mac person if I had the money. Until then I'm stuck on a 2001-era Compaq that's a fate worse than death. But I'm with everyone else on the stunning-ness of you.


----------



## Doc Spartan (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to the boards, I like your glasses in that pic on the first page. Very cute. As for computers, I've always used IBM's, but I guess they are technically Lenovos now. Never had any problems haha.


----------



## MaxiG (Nov 29, 2007)

Apple should release a new version, Mac n Cheese. They'd get the Mac Lovers and the people who like good, filling snacks....

:eat2:


----------



## intraultra (Nov 29, 2007)

OnAnotherPlanet said:


> I'd be a Mac person if I had the money. Until then I'm stuck on a 2001-era Compaq that's a fate worse than death. But I'm with everyone else on the stunning-ness of you.



i bought mine with loan money, heh. before this i had a compaq for 3 years and it actually did me well. and thank you.


----------



## Doc Spartan (Nov 29, 2007)

Guess you got lucky with your Compaq. One of my roomates had one, and it lasted a week before coming down with a bunch of crippling problems, including the registry erasing itself.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to Dimensions Intraultra! I hope you enjoy the forums and meet lots of interesting people. Very cool, another Mac user! (I'm on a PowerBook at the moment...)


Stan


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome! ^_^

I'm glad you like it here. =3


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Dec 1, 2007)

you are very pretty, new girl!:smitten:

Bye new girl!

Joe


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 29, 2008)

intraultra said:


> winning points, this is good!
> 
> i just realized it was incredibly silly for me to post those photos, as they are a few months old, and i've definitely gained weight since then. here's a face shot i just quickly took on my isight...i love my macbook.



Yes, macbooks rule.

Welcome! And you're really cute, too :smitten:


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 29, 2008)

hey, I hope your liking it here... and your fucking gorgeous!!

Pat


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 31, 2008)

You Philadelphia people think you're all so hot, now don't you? Well, HMPH, I say! At least the side of the state I live on isn't touching...New Jersey! Ewwwwww! Instead, it's touching Ohio.

:huh:


:blink:

Nevermind. :doh:



In all seriousness now, welcome to the boards. I suppose that new members wouldn't have to post their own "ego" threads if dinosaurs like me actually looked at the official newbie welcome threads.

You're cute. That is all.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

I am glad to meetchya *intraultra* !​


----------



## sublimenoodles (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new and from santa cruz ca. (Near San Jose).


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

sublimenoodles said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new and from santa cruz ca. (Near San Jose).








I am glad to meetchya too *sublimenoodles! *​


----------

